# WATER MONITORS thread



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all

I have been keeping reptiles for some time now and byfar one of my favs is the salvator's
I want to see your salvators

to get it started heres some of my salvator cumingis


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Monitors are not really something I have looked into, the only real expirience I have had is with bosc monitors but they are lovely: victory:.
Do they loose there bright colours as they get older like most or do they have them for life?


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

3!!!!! you jammy.......Very very nice :mf_dribble::no1:

Heres mine.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Monitors are not really something I have looked into, the only real expirience I have had is with bosc monitors but they are lovely: victory:.
> Do they loose there bright colours as they get older like most or do they have them for life?


 
As the cumingis get bigger the yellow spread as you cans see in this video 
YouTube - Philippinischer Bindenwaran - Varanus salvator cummingi - TerraFans!


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Jaymz said:


> 3!!!!! you jammy.......Very very nice :mf_dribble::no1:
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> ...


Gorgous :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

winno said:


> As the cumingis get bigger the yellow spread as you cans see in this video
> YouTube - Philippinischer Bindenwaran - Varanus salvator cummingi - TerraFans!


:no1: thanks: victory:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Heres some pix of zeus taken today
glass is a bit misty so there not the best
























and a little video of the smallest one Hera
YouTube - Hera My Cummingi


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I've always wanted an Asian water monitor lizard, they are awesome but I currently cannot find the room to house one at the moment. What sort of enclosure do they need size wise? I know they grow fairly big  What are their temperaments like I.E are they easy to tame down ?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Reaching lengths in excess of 6 feet, like to roam, climb and swim, quite a large set up, ie loft or shed.

I'll try and post pics of my little Norman.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Reaching lengths in excess of 6 feet, like to roam, climb and swim, quite a large set up, ie loft or shed.
> 
> I'll try and post pics of my little Norman.


Yes do so Keith ive been waiting to see some for a while now, is it bad that im slowly getting drawn closer and closer towards these?


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Reaching lengths in excess of 6 feet, like to roam, climb and swim, quite a large set up, ie loft or shed.
> 
> I'll try and post pics of my little Norman.


 
yep your looking at 10ftLong x 6ft deep x 5ft high at least for a adult but also when bying considor different localitys very in size.

when mine get bigger they will be goin into a walk in viv kind of like an in door conservitory.

cant wait to see some more of norman hes so sweet


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

heres Zeus when a little while ago








heres one i used to have sold it to a friend but is in good hands doin well


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Zeus is stunning mate. :no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks mate i just wish he handled as good as he looks


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Know what you mean mate. Mine doesn't bite or whip but she does like to crap on me bless her :lol2:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Jaymz said:


> Know what you mean mate. Mine doesn't bite or whip but she does like to crap on me bless her :lol2:


yeah my two girls (Hera and Athena) are the same Zeus on the other hand will bite any chance given defo need to spend more time with him


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

A few years back now :2thumb: , having a swim with the nile :gasp:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

put on a few pounds since then :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

winno said:


> put on a few pounds since then :lol2:


yep just a few :lol2:


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> A few years back now :2thumb: , having a swim with the nile :gasp:
> 
> image


is this a pic of your current nile aswell?:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

keencarper said:


> is this a pic of your current nile aswell?:2thumb:


Yep the very same one :2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Yep the very same one :2thumb:


looks like she ate the nile plus anything else put in front of her:lol2:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

some pix for today
little Athena


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My little Norm.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My little Norm.
> 
> image
> 
> image


How is he to handle mate? Is he skittish or calm? I regret not being more hands on with mine when he was that age/size. Now he seems to have made his mind up that he does not want to be held. 

He does not run or whip, and will let you stroke him. Hell he will even climb on to your hand. But if you try to grab him he goes nuts, and once he hits the living room floor he gets defensive. I can't let him out, because once he gets out he hides behind the Anaconda viv and tries to get inside. The vents push through from the back so not a good look!

I personally think through my experience; as long as they still eat you should handle as much as possible!

Your little one is a cutie anyway! Im loving the cumingii as well guys! Salvators are one of my favorites. Are everyone else water monitors tame? Or is it just mine that needs to go bootcamp? :lol2: :2thumb:

Before and after


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

He is reall skitty and will bolt whenever the lid is off, he will bask in plain sight but not eat in view?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> He is reall skitty and will bolt whenever the lid is off, he will bask in plain sight but not eat in view?


Are you going to leave him or get hands on early? You could start by tong feeding. What are your plans? I'm sure you want him to be tolerant, they can be as bad as a nile when angry :gasp:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My little Norm.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good mate ru sures Norms a he? cheers me up every time i see a pix of him. well found mate



i.am.idc said:


> How is he to handle mate? Is he skittish or calm? I regret not being more hands on with mine when he was that age/size. Now he seems to have made his mind up that he does not want to be held.
> 
> He does not run or whip, and will let you stroke him. Hell he will even climb on to your hand. But if you try to grab him he goes nuts, and once he hits the living room floor he gets defensive. I can't let him out, because once he gets out he hides behind the Anaconda viv and tries to get inside. The vents push through from the back so not a good look!
> 
> ...


stunning mate 
my girls are reasonable tame but the boy bites scratches and whip the little :censor: lol


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

winno said:


> Looking good mate ru sures Norms a he? cheers me up every time i see a pix of him. well found mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you just leave them or get hands on mate? I am super jealous of your cumingii. Maybe if you have some babies you may want to give me one, maybe? :whistling2::no1::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

winno said:


> some pix for today
> little Athena
> image
> image
> image


stunning , stunning monitor :no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My little Norm.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Just so so nice mate , the waters are the no 1 monitors imo :no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

i.am.idc said:


> Do you just leave them or get hands on mate? I am super jealous of your cumingii. Maybe if you have some babies you may want to give me one, maybe? :whistling2::no1::2thumb:





monitor mad said:


> stunning , stunning monitor :no1:


Thanks guys hope fully one day breed them easier said than done


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

some pix for today
Athena








Athena








Athena and Zeus








Athena and Zeus


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

heres a couple of Zeus and hera they where hard to find though

Hera
























Zeus


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

winno said:


> some pix for today
> Athena
> image
> Athena
> ...


opps first ones a bit distorted


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

hey winno, 
were do you keep your monitors? 
lovely looking i must say! 
im still trying to blag my girlfriend to let me convert a bedroom out for 1, 
not looking promising to befair!
nice to see a member from the wirral who keeps these biggins!
hopefully when i am allowed i could ask you for advice in building vivs!
cheers,
sean


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

lovely pics all!!! i have had mine for a week , he has settled in well, still a baby, norm is very cute  ours is called Jimi, he seems to relish being handled, very curious and seems tame, we are working on handling him every day, been eating loads, just wondered, i am currently feeding crickets as he is just settling in, dont want to try worms yet, as i dont want him addicted!! do they like locusts , i may try some roaches, which are best type? also when is ideal time / age to start on pinkies, obviously they are high in fat/protein so should they be fed sparingly? any advice would be great, he is a cracker , hayley xx


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

lizardqueen said:


> lovely pics all!!! i have had mine for a week , he has settled in well, still a baby, norm is very cute  ours is called Jimi, he seems to relish being handled, very curious and seems tame, we are working on handling him every day, been eating loads, just wondered, i am currently feeding crickets as he is just settling in, dont want to try worms yet, as i dont want him addicted!! do they like locusts , i may try some roaches, which are best type? also when is ideal time / age to start on pinkies, obviously they are high in fat/protein so should they be fed sparingly? any advice would be great, he is a cracker , hayley xx


Congrats get some pics up. Feed him a lot mate. A primarily invertebrate diet is best mate. Keep pinkies egg meat etc to once or twice a week max and supplement your insects. If he is eating well handle as much as you can. Salvators are great enjoy.

My boy Mike

Before










After










:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine doesn't seem interesed in eating? He'll happily bask all day in full view and not bolt if near him but not shown any real signs of an appetite?


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

hi, lovely pics! yes thats what i thought, i am going to continue with the crickets etc for a while, keeping off the worms, he is a great hunter, clocks them as soon as i pop them in viv and runs all over the place, super active! i am going to feed him as much as he wants he seems to have a very good appetite, yes we handle all the time and he has been having dips in his water bowl/pool, pooping well etc... ill get some pics sorted mate yes i have been supplementing insects with pure calcium 5 days and nutrobal at weekends, same as my other reps, he also has his own room!, Hayley xx


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

We have had our Newbie just under 2 weeks now all he seems to do is hide he dose sit in swimming pool for a while but everytime u go near he bolts any way of gettin him to calm down or more patience also he not eating and when he dose hardly anything there anything we can do for him any advice is welcome cheers


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

chazzyp said:


> We have had our Newbie just under 2 weeks now all he seems to do is hide he dose sit in swimming pool for a while but everytime u go near he bolts any way of gettin him to calm down or more patience also he not eating and when he dose hardly anything there anything we can do for him any advice is welcome cheers


Mate to be honest there are two different ways I hear when i ask the experts. One is to leave the monitor to grow its own confidence. Salvators are known for getting tame and being confident lizards when they are older. You can start by offering food on tongs to gain his trust around you. This may take a long time. I had my Nile over a year before he gained enough confidence to come out in front of me constantly and accept food from tongs. He is completely fearless now and is more defensive if you approach him.

The other way is to get hands on. This can lead to a defensive lizard in the future who is big enough to actually stand you off.

I started hands on with my nile monitor but he really fought it. When I left him to his own devices he eventually came out of his shell he started off how you describe your salvator now. It took about 9 months from when I started leaving him alone for this to happen. 

My salvator I left him I have had him just over a year now. He is now allowing me to handle him. In fact I open the door and he actually climbs on to my hand. I have never had to pick him up. Basically the lizard will let you know if it wants to be handled. Get the lizard used to you by being around and doing a lot of cage maintenance etc, eventually curiosity will get the better of him : victory:

:2thumb:


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for ur reply is he like this cause we new owners cause apparently matey used to get him out every day ? I do just leave him alone but it the not eating much that we want to try sort out as couple of ppl say he bit under weight and small for age will he just eat when he wants 2 sorry 4 all questions


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome monitors!!!

Just a side note...
Varanus cumingi is its own species separate from salvators... The attained full species status a long time ago...

Here I am handling a 6 and a half foot female sulfer...


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

chazzyp said:


> Thanks for ur reply is he like this cause we new owners cause apparently matey used to get him out every day ? I do just leave him alone but it the not eating much that we want to try sort out as couple of ppl say he bit under weight and small for age will he just eat when he wants 2 sorry 4 all questions


Yeah he could just be taking his time to settle leave him to eat mate. He should eventually come around as long as you keep reminding him you are not a threat. This is easiest done by not bothering and hunting him as he may view it. Let his curiosity bring him out. Feed him loads of insects and keep him hot.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but not all turn out to be super tame. Some stay stand off ish but too be honest I think that is the exception and not the rule with captive bred salvators. 

As he gets older and more confident he will come out, tong feed him, get him used to you. Do plenty of viv maintenance. Is your viv on the floor? I found raising my Nile to eye level made him feel more secure. Provide plenty of hides. Trust me when I say just as you think all is lost they show you a completely different side. My friend is round today and is amazed at how much my Nile has changed and my sister can't believe I can handle my salvator after he bit her :gasp: Keep the faith, you will get what you put in. Frighten him and you could put yourself back minutes or months gain his trust and it will be yours forever. 

The problem is if you get all hands on with him now he may be even more scared and not eat out of fear. This is no good, and as I said before when the lizard is big enough to defend itself it will do. Patience is the key, I had the same dilemma with mine and he is coming along now. After over a year of just feeding, viv maintenance, and gaining trust.

If you leave him eventually he will stay out in front of you. Once he does that you can place your hand in viv for him to smell explore etc. You can also tong feed, which will get him to equate you with a positive experience. Some forum members have had success getting the lizard to chase food held by tongs onto their hand or leg etc. By the time the lizard realizes where he is he is on your person and gets to see you are not trying to eat him. Good luck and let me know how you get along.

I am still trying to calm my Nile, so I am currently going through the same process as you bud. We will get there...:2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> Awesome monitors!!!
> 
> Just a side note...
> Varanus cumingi is its own species separate from salvators... The attained full species status a long time ago...
> ...


Gorgeous sulpher. Can't wait till my boy that big :2thumb:


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for ur reply  We will just keep doin wot we doin and leave alone and carry on viv maintenance would it set him back even more to put him into a bigger viv or wait till he comes put more and let's me go near tank to clean with out running a mile it didn't seem to bother the tegu but he wasn't so shy lol cheers for ur help just want the best for him


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> Awesome monitors!!!
> 
> Just a side note...
> Varanus cumingi is its own species separate from salvators... The attained full species status a long time ago...
> ...


fair enough (still lush though)
lovin the sulphur thats one of my must haves:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Well they are water monitors :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Well they are water monitors :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image


Says water monitor thread not salvator thread :mf_dribble:
:2thumb:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be showing off little Darwin (I use the term little very loosely) when our internet if fully back, our ISP had some stupid maintenance early this morning and they screwed something up during it so now most pages and pictures won't load


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Well they are water monitors :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image


 
You big tease:lol2:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Yay, the internet's back 

Couple of bath pictures 





































And when he was little-er... he used to love to sleep in one of my jumpers...


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all, here is one of my girls enjoying the sun.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

TEG said:


> image
> image
> image
> HI all, here is one of my girls enjoying the sun.


Very nice mate , how many females do you keep ? :no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They are a real nice looking monitor, well done for keeping them in top notch condition.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Some great adult salvators :2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Chromisca said:


> Yay, the internet's back
> 
> Couple of bath pictures
> 
> ...





TEG said:


> image
> image
> image
> HI all, here is one of my girls enjoying the sun.


Gorgeous:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Well they are water monitors :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image


fantastic mertens, arguably my favourite monitor. i had a pair around 12 years ago but the female became eggbound and died and i lost heart and got rid of the male. if you ever decide to sell them (i doubt that) please let me know.
tim


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

just to add if anybody nos anyone selling any sub/adult salvators send me a pm.


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Hav







e a baby go on you know you want one


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking good Teg, very nice :2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

TEG said:


> Havimagee a baby go on you know you want one


Gorgeous :mf_dribble: how much you charging?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

i.am.idc said:


> Gorgeous :mf_dribble: how much you charging?


£200 squids matey whihc is a bargain consider how little this happens.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> £200 squids matey whihc is a bargain consider how little this happens.


That is a bargain, ours was a lot more than that! If you have one that hatched on 29 March Tim, I don't think my husband could say no to that, seeing as how that was our wedding anniversay :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Chromisca said:


> That is a bargain, ours was a lot more than that! If you have one that hatched on 29 March Tim, I don't think my husband could say no to that, seeing as how that was our wedding anniversay :whistling2:



Thats some bloody good thinking :2thumb: Role on 21st of july someones need to hatch a monitor on that date :whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image
> 
> image


Looking good buddy :no1:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Chromisca said:


> That is a bargain, ours was a lot more than that! If you have one that hatched on 29 March Tim, I don't think my husband could say no to that, seeing as how that was our wedding anniversay :whistling2:


by bizarre coincidence the last one of the first 5 DID hatchon the 29th.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

TEG said:


> by bizarre coincidence the last one of the first 5 DID hatchon the 29th.


Oooh goody! 

Time to bat the eyes, and be all sweet to the hubby! : victory:


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

dose any one no y the end of our new watermonitor tail has gone red and falling off as it looked like it was gettin better when we got him ??


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

chazzyp said:


> dose any one no y the end of our new watermonitor tail has gone red and falling off as it looked like it was gettin better when we got him ??


have you got any pics it is very common when they damage the tail the end will basically die and drop of just make sure you clean on a regular basis to prevent infection


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks ill shall get some pics up later when he comes out. he seems happy and active tho i clean his tank twice aday anyway so will keep that up thanks for ur reply and will put pics up 2 nite cheers


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Been visiting a friend here's some pics of him :2thumb:


























He's 15 years old and a really nice adult male :no1:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Been visiting a friend here's some pics of him :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


OH WOW do you have any picks of the full thing , or is it so big  :no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ginna said:


> OH WOW do you have any picks of the full thing , or is it so big  :no1:


he's over 6ft and quite bulky really , iv got a shot of him near my foot










He is on channel 5 in a few weeks time on a programme caled "Exotic animals in Essex" or Essex jungle i think its called , his name is Hector :2thumb:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> he's over 6ft and quite bulky really , iv got a shot of him near my foot
> 
> image
> 
> He is on channel 5 in a few weeks time on a programme caled "Exotic animals in Essex" or Essex jungle i think its called , his name is Hector :2thumb:


he is lovely :flrt: i shall be watching it , i wish i would have been older when my dad had his bosk and his water monitor , he got rid of them when i was born :'(


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> he's over 6ft and quite bulky really , iv got a shot of him near my foot
> 
> image
> 
> He is on channel 5 in a few weeks time on a programme caled "Exotic animals in Essex" or Essex jungle i think its called , his name is Hector :2thumb:


An Essex Boi eh? Without giving the game away, whereabouts in Essex?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> he's over 6ft and quite bulky really , iv got a shot of him near my foot
> 
> image
> 
> He is on channel 5 in a few weeks time on a programme caled "Exotic animals in Essex" or Essex jungle i think its called , his name is Hector :2thumb:


Wow what a beast and what an enclosure :mf_dribble: I would love to do something like that for mine when he gets older!

:2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

winno said:


> image
> image


Cumingii one of my top five. These are gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

i.am.idc said:


> Cumingii one of my top five. These are gorgeous :mf_dribble:


5 eh?

1. Varius
2. Salvadorii
3. Nile
4. Salvator
5. Mertens


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 5 eh?
> 
> 1. Varius
> 2. Salvadorii
> ...


1. Varius
2. Salvadorii
3. Cumingii
4. Salvator
5. Blackthroat
:2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

surely if you are going down the top five route these must be up there

1 v. giganteus
2 v. spenceri
3 v. komodoensis
4 v. olivaceus
5 v. griseus

now that would be a collection!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

TEG said:


> surely if you are going down the top five route these must be up there
> 
> 1 v. giganteus
> 2 v. spenceri
> ...



Pfft nahh 

1. v. p.h. 
2. V. exanthematicus
3.V. mertensi
4. v. giganteus
5. v. cumingi 

A much better list in my opinion


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

TEG said:


> surely if you are going down the top five route these must be up there
> 
> 1 v. giganteus
> 2 v. spenceri
> ...


After double checking my monitor lizard book I realized I made a mistake I actually meant Gigantus not Varius even though I do like the striped locality! Komodensis is cheating :mf_dribble::lol2: if I was allowed to own one, had the resources, and the money, I would jump at the opportunity. I love the way they have 'trained' the one at London Zoo

:2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll grant you slightly more achieveable but a bosc above a spencers come on!:gasp:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

i.am.idc said:


> After double checking my monitor lizard book I realized I made a mistake I actually meant Gigantus not Varius even though I do like the striped locality! Komodensis is cheating :mf_dribble::lol2: if I was allowed to own one, had the resources, and the money, I would jump at the opportunity. I love the way they have 'trained' the one at London Zoo
> 
> :2thumb:


Na why is Komodoensis cheating doesnt everyone have them! if not you can have some of mine!!!:lol2:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

TEG said:


> Na why is Komodoensis cheating doesnt everyone have them! if not you can have some of mine!!!:lol2:


Yeah :mf_dribble: I will have a proven pair of them then please mate! :lol2:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh sorry mate i only have young unproven pairs left, father xmas and the easter bunny took the last proven pairs, just your luck eh!


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

the big monitors are :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and most monitor keepers want one but its the houseing iv only one giant and his got a hole bedroom to his self and that ant gunna last the way his going and when you have a 60+lb monitor you wanna barth and its got other idears it not fun after awile


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

steve111 said:


> the big monitors are :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: and most monitor keepers want one but its the houseing iv only one giant and his got a hole bedroom to his self and that ant gunna last the way his going and when you have a 60+lb monitor you wanna barth and its got other idears it not fun after awile


Crazy! But we are a crazy bunch! :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

TEG said:


> surely if you are going down the top five route these must be up there
> 
> 1 v. giganteus
> 2 v. spenceri
> ...


I think TEG's top five is more realistic and closer to my own preferences.

1) V. giganteus
2) V. spenceri
3) V. griseus caspius
4) V. griseus koniecznyi 
5) V. griseus griseus

2-5 the order is not important as I rate them all the same in my personal preference.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe we should start a new thread... top five monitor lizards :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

seanUK said:


> I think TEG's top five is more realistic and closer to my own preferences.
> 
> 1) V. giganteus
> 2) V. spenceri
> ...


what can i say sean great minds and all that. p.s do you know if that guy still has his group of griseus for sale??


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

To get back to water monitors i will post some more pics of my babies tonight.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

How they getting on mate?
:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

TEG said:


> I'll grant you slightly more achieveable but a bosc above a spencers come on!:gasp:


Its all down to personal prefernences i have mine :2thumb:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

TEG said:


> To get back to water monitors i will post some more pics of my babies tonight.


Sweet, can't wait! :2thumb:

Gutted we never got to raise Darwin as a baby, he was about a year old (according to his previous owner) when we bought him. 

Here's to Egg Face!


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my girl. She is 4 foot now and and soppy tame. I can even clip her claws without her flinching. She was captive bred in a zoo in Holland and I love her to bits. Very rewarding animal to work with and enjoy.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

*New viv*

Been busy!! due to this little one's love for wrecking vivs this is version 2 and hopefully Water Mony proof. (we shall see though) 










Sulking in her temporary viv :lol2:



















Its 8'long X 3' deep and 3' high. 
Just needs a few vents then its ready to go.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Super thread. manitors are my favs. will some pics of my monitors in a bit. :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

moe81 said:


> Super thread. manitors are my favs. will some pics of my monitors in a bit. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Some lovely shots.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome mate, some great looking mony's there : victory:: victory:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

*One of my favourite lizards!*


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, now thats a handfull :lol2: :no1:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Oh my.. that's huge!!!


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Jaymz said:


> Been busy!! due to this little one's love for wrecking vivs this is version 2 and hopefully Water Mony proof. (we shall see though)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice setup mate whate the green stuff you've put inside?:2thumb:



moe81 said:


> Super thread. manitors are my favs. will some pics of my monitors in a bit. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image
> ...


some gorgeous pics there mate:no1:



peterf said:


> image


f*ck me thats a biggun amazing:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheers mate, the green stuff is just light green emulsion with dark green applied over the top using a scrunched up bag then sealed with 2 coats of varnish.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

peterf said:


> image


Thats a nice big chunky Salvator.


----------



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow awesome salvators, i love them. here a a few of my male. and his enclosure.

the build









the finished result


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*Monitor*

Amazing looking water monitor and nice size setup.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

A new picture i took today in the wild. approximately around 6 feet long.









The Eluding eye!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

moe81 said:


> A new picture i took today in the wild. approximately around 6 feet long.
> 
> image
> The Eluding eye!


 
Love the pics of them in the wild :no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's a few wild one's in Sri-Lanka


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Here's a few wild one's in Sri-Lanka
> image
> image


 
would love to experience these beautie's in the wild : victory:
I would go and try and pet it


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> would love to experience these beautie's in the wild : victory:
> I would go and try and pet it


:lol2: yep i know what you mean , heres one of a smaller water , they tend to stay in the trees out the way of the larger ones : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: yep i know what you mean , heres one of a smaller water , they tend to stay in the trees out the way of the larger ones : victory:
> image


 
Stunning :flrt:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

And one scrounging food around the apartments :2thumb:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

@monitor mad

u got some sick shots of these beaties man.. stunning..

i've some older ones so mewhere in my pc. even have a fighting shot in the water.. will try to dog it up and see if i can post em in here.. 

Keep them pictures coming.. they're lovely...:flrt:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

moe81 said:


> @monitor mad
> 
> u got some sick shots of these beaties man.. stunning..
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Moe :2thumb: i would love to see some shots of them fighting mate :no1:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

@ monitor mad

As i promised, i found the the fighting shot. here it is.












And here are couple more shots taken by my dad's fellow bird-watching friends. they are not salvator but they are nebulosus. pls don't spam as they are irrelevant. but they're pictures worth sharing. thanks


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

cracking pic's buddy, the quality is unreal! must have been an expensive bit of kit that took them :2thumb:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks mate. i do a lil bit of photography. i use nikon d200.:2thumb:

the other two pics of the nebulosus must have been more expensive gears.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

moe81 said:


> Thanks mate. i do a lil bit of photography. i use nikon d200.:2thumb:
> 
> the other two pics of the nebulosus must have been more expensive gears.


First class pics there and i love the bengalensis , quality :no1:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Dun mean to be rude but they are not bengalensis(bengal monitor). these are Clouded monitor(varanus nebulosus). though it used to be classified as a sub-species of bengal monitor(varanus bengalensis nebulosus). later it has been classified as a species of it's own(varanus nebulosus) after a taxonomy assesment. 

these clouded are from malaysia and there are some locality variations across the peninsular. not tryin to correct u or being a smarty-art. but as a local wildlife(especially monitors) enthusiast, i keep close tracks on these updates.

i know most of u are masters about far more species than i know of, and there are lot more i could learn from u guys. i hope i didn't offend anyone.


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello from Canada.

I'm building a little enclosure for a client for his Salvator... she's about 5 years old. She's presently in a box like habitat, 15' x 6' x 6', but he has a problem with the pond arrangement and maintaining the heat/humidity.

So he commissioned me to design and build this in his basement.

13' long, 8' wide and 7'high, it should be roomy enough.

Basic construction is 2x4's sheeted with 3/4" plywood. The black coating is Pond Armor epoxy, an amazing product with no VOC's. Wanted to cover the areas that would be hard to get to later. 


















There is a dig pit, 3' x 3' along the left side and across the back of the enclosure. It will be lined with rough cement and filled with sand/soil mix. The rough cement should help her trim her nails.










The "tree trunk" is there for her to climb up to her basking area. The bask area has infloor heating and will have 3 lamps over it, 250W MVB, 250w Halogen and a 250 quarts IR. All three during the day, just the infloor and IR at night. We may have to adjust the wattages once the unit is running.



















The pond is 6'x3'x2' high, glass in the front. water overflows one side, through a series of particle filters, and then back to the tank through the waterfall and a surface jet. The water will be heated by a series of aquarium heaters in the sump. We may add aeration to the pond to increase habitat humidity. It has an overflow, and a bottom drain. When the whole pond needs to be cleaned, just open one valve and out it flows. There is even a step built in to access the left end of the pond.



















The entire habitat will be sealed with Pond Armor, and a door will be able to be inserted to close the dig pit, allowing the animal to be restricted to that area when the habitat is cleaned. It will also allow the dig pit to be closed off when it needs to be cleaned. There is a floor drain so you can powerwash the habitat.










The window in front of the pond and in front of the dig pit are in a 2x4 frame and are removable for easy access during cleaning.

There is going to be a custom made heat recovery ventilator type air exchange unit, which will draw ait through the water overflow/filter area (the stankest part of the enclosure) and vent it outside. As the air exits, it will go through a heat exchange unit to warm room air going back into the enclosure.

I'll post pics when its done...


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Sweet setup. from ur explaination it sounds great. 
but from your pictures i still can't see the proper arrangement inside the enclosure. inspite of being a designer and deal with technical drawings day in day out, i still can't make out which is where.
but nevertheless, i love the sound of the enclosure. just a tip for future, when u post the completed enclosure, start with full pic and then capture every side turning in one direction and arrange it in that order. i think it'll help in the visualisation.

p.s. if it's possible, few pics of his salvator may help.. 

Good luck.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

moe81 said:


> Dun mean to be rude but they are not bengalensis(bengal monitor). these are Clouded monitor(varanus nebulosus). though it used to be classified as a sub-species of bengal monitor(varanus bengalensis nebulosus). later it has been classified as a species of it's own(varanus nebulosus) after a taxonomy assesment.
> 
> these clouded are from malaysia and there are some locality variations across the peninsular. not tryin to correct u or being a smarty-art. but as a local wildlife(especially monitors) enthusiast, i keep close tracks on these updates.
> 
> i know most of u are masters about far more species than i know of, and there are lot more i could learn from u guys. i hope i didn't offend anyone.


 
Yep your probably right as the books iv read they are still v.b.n but many of the varanus in there have been re-classified and elevatd to there own sp level now , both of the one's mentioned "bengalensis" and "nebulosus" are both "cites appendix 1" so are not really kept now by enthusiasts ..................... still fantastic photo's though and i for one would love to see more :2thumb:


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Pictures are taken with my blackberry, this enclosure takes up most of the basement area it is in, so it is really hard to get good angles on it. I'm going to bring a shorter focal length digital SLR there in the next day or two, I'll post some better shots...


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Got some concrete done this week... just rough work so far... I did some of the upper stuff, and had the guys do the cramped space work... used a real camera, so they are a little better.









Some of my work... first coat, second layer will get more texture...

















3' x 3' "tunnel", cramped spaces and lots of sharp lath, left some marks on the guys...










Here's the girl this is being made for, she was hiding, so it isn't the best picture...

Concrete guy had a family emergency, so we had to wing it, not too bad for a first attempt at concrete work... our concrete guy will be coming in to do the vertical surfaces...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

aardvarkpets said:


> Got some concrete done this week... just rough work so far... I did some of the upper stuff, and had the guys do the cramped space work... used a real camera, so they are a little better.
> 
> image
> Some of my work... first coat, second layer will get more texture...
> ...


Looking really good and the very best species of varanid imo :no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

aardvarkpets said:


> Got some concrete done this week... just rough work so far... I did some of the upper stuff, and had the guys do the cramped space work... used a real camera, so they are a little better.
> 
> image
> Some of my work... first coat, second layer will get more texture...
> ...


very cool salvator you got there mate and its great to see no exoence has been speard on the setup:no1:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

whats the cost of something like that out of interest fantastic job your doing by the way be sure to keep updating the progress would love to see it finished


----------



## hotspur2 (Sep 26, 2010)

cant wait to see the final enclosure inspiring me to do something along them lines . quick question for every 1 what size viv u keep 10 week old hatchlings in thanks :2thumb:


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Cement is almost done, then we have to clean up the edge and ;et it cure. In 30 days we can epoxy the areas that will get wet (the waterfall, the pond, the filter, the right basking area and all around where the windows are going),

Next step is installing the filter system and hooking up the electrical and lighting.









Main view from the front, door is open.


















Basking areas and dig pit. We have a yard of sand and a yard of earth to go in the pit.









View towards the pond, you an see the step at the bottom to stnd on to reach into the pond for cleaning.








The pit.









Looking in from the pond side, door is open.









Better picture of the lucky girl.

Budget is around $10kUSD... about half of that is labour.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

aardvarkpets said:


> Cement is almost done, then we have to clean up the edge and ;et it cure. In 30 days we can epoxy the areas that will get wet (the waterfall, the pond, the filter, the right basking area and all around where the windows are going),
> 
> Next step is installing the filter system and hooking up the electrical and lighting.
> 
> ...


 
Not often i get envious but you got me this time , well thought out and extremely well put together , well done to you Sir :no1: 

Im really looking forward to the up-dates and eventually the finished article , top job : victory:

Steve


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

just found this thread loadsa great pix not got ne new ones put ill pop up a few older pix of mine


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> just found this thread loadsa great pix not got ne new ones put ill pop up a few older pix of mine
> 
> imageimage
> image
> ...


looking good baz glad she? went to a good home


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*sulhpur babies*

Hi all thought it was time to put a couple of new pics of the baby sulphurs,and t







he femal







e has laid again!!!!


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

aardvarkpets said:


> Cement is almost done, then we have to clean up the edge and ;et it cure. In 30 days we can epoxy the areas that will get wet (the waterfall, the pond, the filter, the right basking area and all around where the windows are going),
> 
> Next step is installing the filter system and hooking up the electrical and lighting.
> 
> ...


Amazing cage! :notworthy:



TEG said:


> Hi all thought it was time to put a couple of new pics of the baby sulphurs,and timagehe femalimagee has laid again!!!!


Congrats on more success and those baby sulphers are gorgeous! :no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

TEG said:


> Hi all thought it was time to put a couple of new pics of the baby sulphurs,and timagehe femalimagee has laid again!!!!


looking good buddy and shes laid again great stuff :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Still finishing the outside surfaces, but these are pictures of inside, ready for her to go in. We'll be adding some selected driftwood elements as we see how she deals with the enclosure, and where she needs/wants them.

She went into the enclosure a few hours after these pictures were taken, loves her new pool, and was hanging out in the dig pit. Waiting to feed her and watch her bask afterwards.









From the bottom of the stairs.









Enclosure front view. Yes, cords will be arrnaged better..









Dig pit.









Front view, with dig pit door.









Dig pit entrance









Basking area.









Pond/waterfall with window removed for access.









Waterfall in action.









Filter. Filter elements are not installed yet (baskets of foam/biomedia). Top pane of glass slides out to access the filter elements. Mag 24 pump for circulation, 400 watt heater.









More waterfall. Pond armor epoxy coating on plywood pond and cement waterfall.


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

More:










Along the back of the enclosure.










Ramp out of the pond.










Main water return to the pond.










Pond floor drain.










Floor drain valves. Pond floor is sloped to drain to encourage waste to accumulate over the drain, and opening the drain will hopefully "slurp" the waste out without too much water loss.










Pond with window installed.










Looking through the main access door.










Pond and dig pit access. A door can be slid into place in the dig pit when cleaning the main area, keeping her in the pit. It can also be used when cleaning the pit to keep her out.










Through the front glass.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Very well thought out set up


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes indeed a very well thought out build and the time and patience shows , love the idea of the dig pit :2thumb:

We need more posts off you in the monitor and tegu thread on here , pop on for a good discussion about any monitors or tegs you might keep or be interested in for the future plus im sure with that build you could help a lot of us out with tips and hints so your more than :welcome:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That viv is serious dedication.... Glad to see such brilliant keepers on the forum..... 

Not saying that everyone else is not dedicated, you are all great lol..


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Temp is holding great with just the lights and pond. Waterfall is keeping humidity high, so high I'll have to add an exhaust fan (low speed during the day, higher at night) which is great, the house it is in needs more ventilation, so we can vent this air directly outside, which will also reduce odors.

She's loving the pool, and heads to it whenever approached. I guess she feels safe there.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

A picture of my daisy in my sig, she's certainly spirited! good thread.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Yes indeed a very well thought out build and the time and patience shows , love the idea of the dig pit :2thumb:
> 
> We need more posts off you in the monitor and tegu thread on here , pop on for a good discussion about any monitors or tegs you might keep or be interested in for the future plus im sure with that build you could help a lot of us out with tips and hints so your more than :welcome:


Agreed could definiatly do with some tips/advice especially that water fall:2thumb:



Iguanaquinn said:


> That viv is serious dedication.... Glad to see such brilliant keepers on the forum.....
> 
> Not saying that everyone else is not dedicated, you are all great lol..


agreed great to see the time and dedication that has been put in.



aardvarkpets said:


> Temp is holding great with just the lights and pond. Waterfall is keeping humidity high, so high I'll have to add an exhaust fan (low speed during the day, higher at night) which is great, the house it is in needs more ventilation, so we can vent this air directly outside, which will also reduce odors.
> 
> She's loving the pool, and heads to it whenever approached. I guess she feels safe there.


shes a lucky girl:lol2: great to see that time and hard work has payed of.



liz200898 said:


> A picture of my daisy in my sig, she's certainly spirited! good thread.


daisy is a great looking salvator what age size is she??? :no1:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

She is 4 years old and and 1.2 meters. Great little lady.


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

She's been in a week now, and loves her pool. She's tearing around the cage, learning where the windows are the hard way, her nose is a little worse for wear right now. 

Pond is 86F, ambient in cage is 90-92, basking area is 100-110. Humidity is really high, 85-95%. Going to add some active ventilation next week. 

Doesn't seem to want to pee in her pool, which is great.


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Changed the flow through the biofilter part of the filter, and the water has cleared up beautifully. Not too much waste in the water, she seems to be using a spot on the floor as her bathroom. Means a lot less waterchanges.

Little leak from the waterfall, the painters didn't get enough epoxy up underneasth the lip, and the splashing and dripping is wicking through. Have to make a partition to block off the pond while we drain it and redo the epoxy in that area.


----------



## aardvarkpets (Jun 2, 2011)

Filter is keeping up great, no water change yet, just top ups and "slurping" up fecal movements with a shopvac. (She is now dumping in the pond most of the time). We're re-lining the pond and filter with truck bed liner material soon, after which I will be removing the drain plate so that we can just open the valve and have the feces just suck out (the bottom is sloped to have them collect over the drain area).









Chillin in the pond









Close up...









Floor drain in the pond, you can see how clear the water is.

Sorry for the quality of the images, blackberry phone photos.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Too much for me to quote, but sone serious quality animals here


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

some quick cumingi pics


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

winno said:


> some quick cumingi pics
> 
> image
> image
> ...


very nice mate, i know yours are shy but are they aggresive or try to bite? Just wondering because when i rob your house and take them i dont want to get bit :lol2: 








OJ mate serious question


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

azza23 said:


> very nice mate, i know yours are shy but are they aggresive or try to bite? Just wondering because when i rob your house and take them i dont want to get bit :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be alright buddy just keep some glove on stops fingure prints and open wounds : victory:


----------

